# Where's the cheapest place to get a horse passport?



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

Thankies


----------



## Wigglypigs (16 October 2008)

Our vet did a deal with microchipping and passport for £30?


----------



## wench (16 October 2008)

avoid horse passport agency


----------



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
avoid horse passport agency 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm thinking Pleasure Horse Society is the best at the moment....


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
avoid horse passport agency 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes there useless...in fact I have not even changed the ownership over since when I bought Mack...in fear of them loosing it or doing it wrong!


----------



## Joss (16 October 2008)

I think this one from Weatherbys is good. Basic but does the job: 
http://www.weatherbys.co.uk/non_thoroughbred_passports_divisional


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

Would I have to pay for my vet to come and do an ID again or can they take the details from the current passport? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 really useless with this passport lark


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2008)

Kenzo
Your horse not allowed 2 passports


----------



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Would I have to pay for my vet to come and do an ID again or can they take the details from the current passport? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 really useless with this passport lark  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I believe that updating ownership details doesnt require you to send any documents - the ID he has on his current passport will be fine, as they are not replacing the passport, just bringing it up to date  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm useless, too - its only taken me eight years to get one


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

Thanks guys...I shall give myself a slap on the wrist, should of done it ages ago  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 having said that is says bay on his passport too...its really useless


----------



## Elise (16 October 2008)

Donkey Breed Society! My previous horse came with one of their passports (he wasn't a donkey lol he was KWPN). They also are very helpful when you phone with queries etc - really great service. Vet found my horse had a micro chip and I contacted a Dutch organisation and they found out loads more about him which I wanted on the passport. Apparently the previous owners used them for passports as they were cheapest by far


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Donkey Breed Society! My previous horse came with one of their passports (he wasn't a donkey lol he was KWPN). They also are very helpful when you phone with queries etc - really great service. Vet found my horse had a micro chip and I contacted a Dutch organisation and they found out loads more about him which I wanted on the passport. Apparently the previous owners used them for passports as they were cheapest by far 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LOL  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sorry but when I first read that I spat out my crisps!
hmm, Mack does act like a bit of donkey though


----------



## Nudibranch (16 October 2008)

Ahhhh... that explains why my HPA passports state "bay" for a piebald and a liver chestnut, plus both are a hand taller than they should be. I assumed it was the identifier's fault but maybe the HPA just did them wrong...


----------



## Donkeymad (16 October 2008)

QR

You can update ownership with HPA online.

You are not allowed two Passports, so not sure why you are looking.
A very good friend of mine is the DBS Passport lady. Their current rates for non members is £30.


----------



## Kenzo (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ahhhh... that explains why my HPA passports state "bay" for a piebald and a liver chestnut, plus both are a hand taller than they should be. I assumed it was the identifier's fault but maybe the HPA just did them wrong... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Wouldnt suprise me...but then again sometimes if they have been issued at foal age, you never know exactly what colour they might turn out...think that is what happened my horses case.


----------



## MizElz (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


You can update ownership with HPA online.

You are not allowed two Passports, so not sure why you are looking.
A very good friend of mine is the DBS Passport lady. Their current rates for non members is £30. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not looking for a second one - I dont have one yet!


----------



## Donkeymad (17 October 2008)

Sorry, I meant Kenzo for that bit. But why haven't you got one yet anyhow?


----------

